# Eclipse: Tastur macht Probleme



## Guest (10. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ganz seltsames Problem
Wenn ich in Eclipse die ")" machen will... geht nicht
aber das findet nur in Eclipse statt.... hat vielleicht auch schon mal einer das selbe oder ein ähnliches Problem gehabt und kann mir weiter helfen...

Denn wie soll ich Java programmieren ohne ")" schreiben zu können  :roll:


----------



## Dit (10. Feb 2006)

Sorry habe vergessen mich einzuloggen... :-(
Also ich benutze Eclipse 3.1

und es sind nicht nur die RundeKlammer "("
sondern auch die geschweiften "{" die nicht funktionieren

Also über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen da ich beruflich Java programmiere und nun schlecht meine Arbeit fort führen kann.   

DANKE FÜR JEDE HILFE  :toll:


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Feb 2006)

Hast mal Eclipse neugestartet?
Oder guck mal was fürn Encoding du verwendest.


----------



## Dit (10. Feb 2006)

Neu gestartet habe ich,
denn das Problem hat mein Kollege schon seite einigen Wochen...

encoding? wo kann ich das nach schauen??

Danke!


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Feb 2006)

Menü: Window->Preferences->General.Edtitors textfile encoding.
Obwohl das eigentlich stussig ist  :?


----------



## Dit (10. Feb 2006)

Der steht auf: Default (CP1252)


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Feb 2006)

Eigentlich sollte dein Problem auch gar nichts mit dem Encoding zu tun habe. War nen Fehltip.


----------



## Dit (10. Feb 2006)

Ist aber egal,
auch wenn man das encoding ändert... funktioniert es nicht.
es muss einen anderen Grund haben.

Mich wundert nur das das bis jetzt noch keiner gehabt hat?
denn ich, und 2 meiner Kollegen habend das... (an den Plug ins denke ich nicht...)

Muss ne Einstellungssache sein.

Ich kenn das nur von ICQ.. drückt man ne Tastenkombination hat man die Englische Tast...


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Feb 2006)

Dit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mich wundert nur das das bis jetzt noch keiner gehabt hat?


Naja ich hatte das auch schon, weiß nur nicht mehr was ich dagegen gemacht habe. Hatte das auch nur kurzzeitig.


----------



## Roar (10. Feb 2006)

bei mir kommt das manchmal vor, da tipp ih fröhlich vor mir hin und statt ( kann ich nur noch 8 tippen.
nach nem eclipse neustart gehts wieder.


----------



## Dit (10. Feb 2006)

mm denk nach   

denn ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie so was passiert.
Die englische tastaur ist es nicht,

Und wie eben schon erwähnt nen neustart bringt auch nix!


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Feb 2006)

Dit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mm denk nach


Ich bin mir relativ sicher dass ich auch nur neugestartet hab.
Was dir ja jetzt auch nix bringt.


----------



## bummerland (10. Feb 2006)

haben sich eventuell andere programme die tastenkombi geschnappt? ich hatte auch mal sowas mit icq. da hatte sich icq einfach irgend eine tastenkombination gekrallt, so dass etwas anderes nicht mehr ging. obwohl altgr-8 ja eher weniger für sowas infrage kommt. aber einen versuch is es ja wert


----------



## Dit (10. Feb 2006)

ne, glaub ich net.
ICQ hat sowas.. das stimmt.
aber warum dann nur in Eclipse ?

Und "Shift 8" ist ja eine Komb. die selten benutzt wird.

normalerweiße sind Komb.  mit STRG.... + 

Gruß


----------



## lin (10. Feb 2006)

guck sonst mal hier: 
http://www.myeclipseide.com/PNphpBB2+file-viewtopic-t-10862.html


----------



## mlange8801 (11. Feb 2006)

JBOSS Plugin installiert?
www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=19381


----------



## Dit (15. Feb 2006)

Meinst du das wir das Plugin installieren sollen, oder das es daran liegen könnte wenn wir dieses PlugIN installiert haben?


----------



## Dit (15. Feb 2006)

ok,  :lol: habs verstanden Danke  :!:


----------

